# Anyone need something hauled from KY to IL?



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

On august 29th ill be taking my brothers car on a trailer from chicago to madisonville ky and driving back on august 30th to chicago. Ill have an 18ft equipment trailer. If you need anything under 6,000#s hauled from madisonville, ky area to chicagoland area then let me know or pm me for my phone #. 

The load needs to be easy to tow as I dont want any trouble on the way. Just figured id offer


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

300 cases of Coors beer?


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Watch out for Buford T. Justice....he'll chase you like the hounds of hell!


----------

